# New laptop suggestion 50000 -55000



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 26, 2007)

I want to buy a new laptop. My budget is around 50,000 to 55,0000 rupees.
I would use laptop for programming purpose mostly using visual studio 2005 or 2008. and sometime for net surfing

Kindly suggest me best configuration laptop for this price range.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

Dell 1520 !!! and please do try to pay attention to the sticky threads.. There is a dedicated thread for all Notebook buying question in the Hardware section...


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey thanks for recommendation. Looks nice but in one of the review i find that this modal have following shortcomings



> Oversensitive touchpad, a bit bulky, S-Video out cable length is shorter than your palm, SATA mode set to ATA instead of AHCI resulting in extremely long boot up time


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

HP Pavilion dv6516TX Entertainment Notebook PC

same as Dell but from HP


----------



## sudhir_mangla (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks buddy. I have one more query for Dell 1520 should I go for nVidia 8600m graphics card. Or integrated graphics card would do fine. There is a difference for rupees 7000 for nVidia 8600m. Does it worth the money. I not a gamer.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2007)

Not really, if you are not a gamer 8400 GM is nore than enough for u , I would say just think for upgrading the RAM to 2 GB / and if possible then a better C2D Processor...

So for me, Dell 1520 with C2D T7250 + 2 GB RAM + 9 Cell Battery and if possible then do try to get extendted warrenty for 3 years complete cover which really helps as after 1 year if any thing goes wrong, u will really have to pay a lot to get thing right because of lack of Local tech support for notebook platform  so its always better to have a 3 years complete cover from Company it self...


----------

